# Previously unknown Mozart piece enthuses Mozart week



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Whats your take, bhoys?


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Another genius contribution to that which is music


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2020)

A genial complement to Brahms's Albumblatt, discovered a couple of years ago.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

..............................


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

This is the kind of ditzy, frivolous music I strongly dislike about the Classical period. But its it’s neat that we’re still adding to Mozart’s library


----------

